# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Guide to Farming Endless Halloween Tonic

## kindbudz

What is it?



What does it do?
*PERMANENT* clickable item with no cooldown that transforms you randomly into 1 of 4 halloween characters *AND* their brawl abilities: spider, mummy, candy corn, green glowing skeleton


How do you get it?
*PERSONALIZED* trick or treat bags have A VERY small chance to contain it


How do I get PERSONALIZED treat bags?
Trading *50 candy corn pieces* to npc kids running around Lions Arch - they will give you *8 x PERSONALIZED* trick or treat bags. Personal bags have a much higher drop rate for yellow and exotic items

Personalized trick or treat bags also drop in 4s and 5s around the world and can be exposed by using the 4 ability on the spectral halloween device that's powered by 1 candy corn


What were the results?
*THE RESULTS VARY WILDLY - THIS IS MY OWN EXPERIENCE*
20100 "starter" candy corns purchased from TP (all corn received from bags traded to npc kids for more bags)
*4996 bags opened* before getting the tonic 
587 chattering teeth
521 plastic fangs
514 nougats
67 rotten eggs
42 recipes of all kinds - 7 exotic
37 toilet papers

You used to be able to sell the teeth/fang/nougat back on TP and make money, then break even, and now loss as time goes on.


What were other people's results?
Some people open 2 personalized bags and get it. 
*SOME CLAIM TO OPEN OVER 25000+ AND NOT GET IT*.


DO NOT GO JACK NICHOLSON CRAZY TRYING TO GET THIS BECAUSE YOU MIGHT


*GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!*

----------


## Epicluckbox

600 bags and I got it

----------


## Etx3h

Then i should probably go and gamble for precursors too. Got mine after 21 bags. No exotic receipts or anything else from the next 150 bags.

----------

